# Pony Club?



## IAmCrazyForHorses (22 May 2013)

Hi this is a bit of a long question sorry. I found this riding center about twenty minuets away from my house and it has a Pony Club. The Pony Club sound really interesting and you get to do things like mounted games which are really fun. I'd quite like to join but I have a few questions:
Is it worth joining when I am 15 and almost in year eleven?
How much (about) does it cost?
How much time does it take up?


----------



## fishy (22 May 2013)

Hi there.  If you like the sound of it go and have a look.  My daughter is 15 and just joined pony club (I think you can join til you're about 21).  I don't know how much it is but if you ring them up and go and have a look round I'm sure they'll tell you everything you need to know.  Go for it and have fun xx


----------



## Morgan123 (22 May 2013)

You can do pony club up to the age of 25 if you join before the age of 21, so you've got plenty of years left in you!! It's deinfitely a brilliant thing to do and NOT just for kids by any means. I am not sure on the joining fee, but know they subsidise the lessons a lot so you can get lessons for less than £10, for example. You'll meet loads of people and camp is SOOOO fun. You can pick and choose what you do so it doesn't have to take up loads of time (unless you want it to ). Go and ask them about it! Can't do any harm to ask....


----------



## hnmisty (22 May 2013)

Morgan123 said:



			You can do pony club up to the age of 25 if you join before the age of 21
		
Click to expand...

Really? I didn't know that, always thought it was 21. I did pony club up until I was 17. I lost my ridden pony (other was retired) when I was 18 so that had me out, and then I went to university.

ETS: Pony camp is amazing!


----------



## MrSpam (22 May 2013)

hnmisty said:



			Really? I didn't know that, always thought it was 21. I did pony club up until I was 17. I lost my ridden pony (other was retired) when I was 18 so that had me out, and then I went to university.

ETS: Pony camp is amazing! 

Click to expand...

I think the age limit was raised this year. Remember you are also insured as a member of the pony club.

My son joined at 14 and really enjoys it. He also loved camp 

Is it a centre or branch you are thinking of joining? You'll have fun.


----------



## tinap (22 May 2013)

Yes the age was extended the other year as long as you join before aged 21, you can stay a member until 25   we've had quite a few new members join purr club that are 14-16yrs old, its actually our biggest age group! It's the best thing i did joining my daughter. We've both learned so much (I don't ride & we're a non horsey family). She joined when she was 7, is 17 now & sti won't miss a rally  xx


----------



## Shay (26 May 2013)

Well worth joining!  I think you'd be in Area 11 or possibly 13?

Pony Club centres are for those who do not have thier own horse; branches for those who do.  It is slightly cheaper to be a centre member.  I think £58 per year as opposed to £68 - have a look on the PC website.  Also if you join after July you get until the next december for the one fee - so up to 18 months for the price of 12.

The cost and time commitment other than that are very much up to you.  You don't have to do any rallies, competitions, camp or anything.  but you can if you want.  Have a look at the centre (or branch is more appropriate) website and see what sort of events they run.  Not all centres have camp for example.  

You can also do the Pony Club progressive tests which, above C+, count for UCAS Points.  PC Centres can also help if you are doing riding as an option for GCSE PE.  They can often also help with getting onto the BHS examination series if that is where you want to be heading.

I'm on the committee for an Area 11 Branch closer to London than you.  But if I can help in any way please PM me.


----------



## Norfolk Pie (26 May 2013)

Morgan123 said:



			You can do pony club up to the age of 25 if you join before the age of 21, so you've got plenty of years left in you!! .
		
Click to expand...

Pretty certain you can now join at any point up to the age of 25 - don't have to be a member prior to 21  it must have changed recently I think (this year?) because it definatly used to be A/A 

Go for it - a good branch / centre will offer loads of opportunities


----------



## Deleted member 104317 (28 May 2013)

It's a good experience, and the quality of instruction is generally excellent, and hopefully you'll make lots of friends and learn loads in the process.
The only thing I'd say is that having not ridden all my life, and joining a little older than the other kids, I found it quite an uncomfortable atmosphere to begin with. I'm far more comfortable now, but you need to put yourself out there - rather than be a hermit like me!


----------



## measles (30 May 2013)

Another vote for joining, making friends and having fun!


----------

